# What is it that YOU plan to do?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Our very own @MountainGirl has repeatedly asked a very important question regarding the current state of our once great republic;

"What do you plan to do?"

Some of us have given theoretical as well as specific answers but I figured I'd start a thread to see what many of you plan to do?

I will continue to;

Prepare for a Life of Self Suffiency

I will specifically buy more food, water, ammo, magazines, first aid supplies, seeds, equipment, bourbon and items that will make my life easier, funner and richer. I will continue to learn to build and make things to benefit myself and those I love. I will continue to exercise the freedoms that I have; to travel these great States and to learn, teach and laugh.

What say you knuckleheads?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Slippy, already doing what you have listed.

Except the Bourbon, don't drink, but have plenty of 190 proof grain alcohol

151 proof rum, and 100 proof vodka.

Dozen of cases from a friends package store after he passed, all in 750ML, quarts and half gallons.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The prepping continues not only for disaster and emergencies but also retirement. I also participate in the political process even though I get disgusted by it. Write, fax, email, phone or given the chance speak to those elected officials. Local ones are easier to do this with. They are akin to playing with a copperhead as you have limits of rhetoric that can be used or you may get bit. There is strength in numbers When it comes to money and political support. I will gauge my responses as one or a small group isolated in defiance of the state or federal overlords will have a military confrontation on their hands. History shows that the government we have is only too happy to subdue opposition to the real agenda with death Or financial ruin through unending legal prosecution. A very unequal struggle.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just ran all new hydraulic hoses on my back hoe. Might come in handy the way it's going. Otherwise I'll just keep on doing the same thing.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> @*Slippy* , already doing what you have listed.
> 
> Except the Bourbon, don't drink, but have plenty of 190 proof grain alcohol
> 
> ...


I'm gonna move in with SOCOM. 

@*Slippy* - I'm going to continue what I'm doing, only get better at it.... up here, and in 2A support. I'm grateful for the efforts Camel and others do to try and change the course. I think they have a good chance to succeed on a local level...and maybe that's where the wins will happen. Even if not - it might slow things down, and the local pockets to resist any siege would be pre-formed kinda... if they stay offline about it. Overlords are really good at wac-a-mole. Pfft.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I will continue to maintain and replace my current store of a 1 year supply of things needed to sustain my loved ones, should an event occur that demands such. My research of the nature of Man, world history, and the promises of our God, are the main drivers of my preparedness mindset and subsequent goals. Therefore I strongly believe that the inevitable decline of our once prosperous nation cannot be stopped. I will however, do all I can to slow down or make the works of those that choose to participate in the agenda of this decline as difficult as possible. When the time comes for me to exit this world, I will be standing for the truth and in the light.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

if it quits raining I'm gonna mow the lawn.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Just ran all new hydraulic hoses on my back hoe. Might come in handy the way it's going. Otherwise I'll just keep on doing the same thing.


I don't have one, but I have friends who do. They also have a lot of land.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keep doing what we have been. At the same time keep living. Train the the youngest generation our Grandchildren as we did their parents. Wife keeps making me buy more guns darn Marine. If we lose sight of living and enjoying life they already won.
Keep Mother in law alive another 20 years if we can. heck she grew up in a house with 1 light bulb. They raised and grew all their own food .


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm gonna stir up shit wherever I can, whenever I can.

Seems natural to me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> I'm gonna stir up shit wherever I can, whenever I can.
> 
> Seems natural to me.


Hello, me. Is that you?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Our property here is wonderful and bordered by a stream that’s got year around flow we just have to work the fields back into productions. It’s been about six months sense settling in and the shack of a house needed tons of work which is fun to me and I’m learning as I go. We have what will be about a dozen acres for growth this season and an old pole barn along the main road which gets more traffic then I thought so after meeting with a county official it seems we are free to grow almost whatever we want and sell it road side. That’s my plan for meeting extended neighbors and having extra veggies for canning and maybe dehydratetion. 

As for America I plan to vote, post, write, lobby my ole friends and family as much as I can to oppose those who want to ruin such a great nation.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I suppose when SHTF regulation and law will mean little. So with what seems to be half the state population of sand hill cranes in my field we will be eating good. Along with the geese that stop in often. Never eat Sand Hill but old times tell me at one time it was common.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

In the immediate future, I am going to finish building M. T. Acres over the next few months. I am hopeful the house will be completely done by the 4th of July when our older daughter and grandson come down for a visit.

Then, I have a set of cherry dining room chairs that I started making when we were in Minnesota. I want to get those completed by Christmas.

I have plans in mind for several sheds that I need to build on our new homestead as well as an idea for an automated chicken coop.

At some point this summer I need to fence off a couple acres to raise a steer and some winter wheat.

Longer term, I want to start collecting the tools I need to set up a metalworking shop that is as complete as my woodworking shop is now so I can re-learn the machining skills that have atrophied from 25 years of non-use.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am trying to organize a march on our state capitol. For constitutional rights. Mostly 1A and 2A.
On other fronts, if SHTF in the next two years I am OK. But again as I have posted on this forum I am moving my BOL in two years or less. If it happens in the time before I am ready, IT SUCKS. I figure it will take me two years to get my new BOL up to par. I have food, and security done, but buildings will take a bit. The garden will also take a bit. But once it is up to par, we will move there permanently. I just want to close "My Borders" and be left alone.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

One of my daughters moved out in the boonies but, doesn't have room for me yet. I told her to get on the stick.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> What say you knuckleheads?


This knucklehead is planning on retirement in a few years. I want to spend my last days outside on the farmstead working the land, enjoying God's bounty & beauty. I wish to remove myself from a society that has gone to shit. I will not fight for any political change or agenda because all politicians are exactly like Stormy Daniels... they lie whenever it suites them & will screw you at the drop of a hat. I do hope to continue being a servant of the Lord and pray I can make a difference in the lives of the church youth group members. They do so love coming to the farm for our meetings. Last night a few stayed up at the house with the wife sitting around the fire out front while the rest of us went down to play with the horses & chickens. The younger girls (14 years old or so) could not get enough of taking turns driving the Gator all over the pastures & orchard. I sat in the passenger seat with my hand on the emergency brake with the other gals in the back. One was exceedingly reckless and took a few years off my life.  As it got dark, we all returned to the fire for treats & discussion. There is something magical about sitting around a fire.

So @Slippy, I plan on being selfish. I will not try to change our country as I think it is beyond hope.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

******* said:


> .... As it got dark, we all returned to the fire for treats & discussion. There is something magical about sitting around a fire. ....


Did you make them shut off their phones this time?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Did you make them shut off their phones this time?


You know, funny thing is, not a single one had their phone out. Not while down playing around and not when we came back up to the fire. They seemed to genuinely enjoy being together as a group and enjoyed the time being outside.

I take it back. They pulled out a phone to take pics when with the chickens as it was a hoot watching them try to catch chickens & even funnier watching them try to hold them. Folks constantly amaze me by being afraid of chickens pecking them. But I never once saw them on social media.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

******* said:


> You know, funny thing is, not a single one had their phone out. Not while down playing around and not when we came back up to the fire. They seemed to genuinely enjoy being together as a group and enjoyed the time being outside.
> 
> I take it back. They pulled out a phone to take pics when with the chickens as it was a hoot watching them try to catch chickens & even funnier watching them try to hold them. Folks constantly amaze me by being afraid of chickens pecking them. But I never once saw them on social media.


Maybe there's hope yet.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@MountainGirl, there are some amazing young people left. I have the pleasure of coaching about 50 kids, they teach me how to wrestle, I teach them how to win and loose with dignity. Have actually met some great people, in the wrestling community. Just Saturday, at an out of town meet, the local "mom" was so warm and kind, actually stopping and hugging my son, for his first win. Lots of great kids out there, they are just overshadowed by "kids that tell their parents what to do and think". 
As for me, my immediate concern is property, be it buying the piece of land I'm on now, or going all out and buying a house. Have found three or four that are worth a second look. Need room, to grow (kids, a calf or two, and vegetables), and have a place to put stuff. I have enough toys, now just need a place to use them.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Deebo you are right, there are amazing kids and adults out there. A lot of them. 

I think ALL of us (especially me) needs to keep things in perspective. If we believed everything we hear through MSM or read online - then the *whole population of the US* is nothing but mind-controlled, internet-addicted, socialists in training. As soon as we believe that lie, like they want it to be believed so we'll give up and roll over, well... it just as well be true. We fill ourselves with this bull, as much as they try and shove it down our throats, and our doing so only gives more credibility than they deserve or is valid. JMO.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

If the news and Hollywood had their way, all the guys would be off in the closet humping each other, the gals would be screwing their way famous, and the parents would be oblivious, only worrying about the who can show how much money they can throw out a window.
Yes, the shove the gay shit, the gun control shit, and the big govt shit towards us all the time.
I am fortunate that my circle is small, and same minded.
Then news hardly reports good stories, and are pushed behind the "poor immigrant being sent away" and Kim Kardashian "farted out another child" news.
I wish there was a better main stream media. Has anyone on here checked out Levine Tv, or the new Channel by Phil Robertson? I want to, but I also think they may be a little overboard?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Deebo - my preference anymore is to not even watch/listen/read any of it. Screaming hair-on-fire shit from *either* direction doesn't belong in my head or up on this mountain and it's long past time to get back into this real life, with Tom & the critters, in peace.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> If the news and Hollywood had their way, all the guys would be off in the closet humping each other, the gals would be screwing their way famous, and the parents would be oblivious, only worrying about the who can show how much money they can throw out a window.
> Yes, the shove the gay shit, the gun control shit, and the big govt shit towards us all the time.
> I am fortunate that my circle is small, and same minded.
> Then news hardly reports good stories, and are pushed behind the "poor immigrant being sent away" and Kim Kardashian "farted out another child" news.
> I wish there was a better main stream media. Has anyone on here checked out Levine Tv, or the new Channel by Phil Robertson? I want to, but I also think they may be a little overboard?


Levin TV is well worth the money. They have a bunch of other shows on it now too, but I have not watched any of them.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Buy land, build a fortress. JK.

But on top of the land I own, which is productive farmland along with a few clusters of trees, I want to own a piece of property beside a private lake or a small lake with a stream flowing through it. Opportunities are around, but far and in between with a hefty price tag. I will settle just being beside the river or small stream.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’ll keep on doing what I’m doing. I’ll continue to educate people around me and most of all I’ll continue to vote locally, state and federal. I can’t say I’m an organizer but I would and will participate in rally’s and demonstations such as I did with the tea party. 

Although I’m hopeful for the county and the next generation, I’m not optimistic.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I will continue to prepare, continue to store essentials and learn. I will be ever vigilant, ever watchful. I will protect me and mine and will stand for what I think is right. I will continue to be a mean son of a bitch. I will do what I have always done, what must be done to survive.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Our very own @MountainGirl has repeatedly asked a very important question regarding the current state of our once great republic;
> 
> "What do you plan to do?"
> 
> ...


I think that most people will lie flat on their backs, lift their knees toward their shoulders, raise their heads and kiss their butts good-bye.

Thank God, I'm a prepper.

In the future, I hate to say it, but the best place might be is underground. Drones and satellites can too easily find you no matter how secluded you think you are. After a lot of thought, I reread Creason Kearney's Nuclear War Survival Skills - available to read on pdf for free:

Nuclear War Survival Skills FREE PDF DOWNLOAD, Book, Video and More

I've been expanding on it on paper. A little more detail to waste management; underground garden w/ hydroponics and ultraviolet light, etc.

Once I have it worked out, I might give it a try.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

1. Keep rotating my food supply.
2. Keep improving my gardening and gun skills.
3. Start taking some basic first aid/CPR classes (it's been a while since I did that).
4. Get the heck outta NJ as soon as possible!!! Maybe Southern Vermont or else the Poconos.


----------

